# kitting out new house



## sco-oak (Jun 10, 2008)

We have bought a new house which will be ready to move into in the next few months. We will be using this house for the winter months while we stay at our house in Scotland during the summer. We have found the price of furniture and fittings to be quite prohibitive if buying in Cyprus. Does anyone know of a good place to buy furniture etc a reasonable price. My initial thoughts are to buy everything we could possibly need here in Scotland and ship the whole lot out. Would this be cheaper in the long run? We intend to keep our house in Scotland so it's not about shipping out all our goods and chattels - at least until we get a taste of life in Cyprus 24/7 52 weeks a year.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi .There is a ikea in nicosia, also lots of shops, Supermarkets are ok for bits and bobs, i did take out sheets ect in vac bags in cases , i think as you are buying new you are as well getting there.Any way all the best in your new home great to get away from cold scottish winter. Where is your new home?
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

Where in Cyprus is your house?
If it is the Paphos area I can recommend some reasonably prices shops for you.

Contact me via my website if I can be of any help.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If your new place is in the Larnaca/Paralimni area I can come up with some reasonable price/quality shops. Just reply to this message and I will get back to you.

We have just moved out. We bought some of our furniture with us because we were bringing our car but frankly the cost of shipping it out versus the cost of stuff here makes it not really worth it IMHO. Also, the quality here is better for cheaper stuff than at home. Plus we have managed to talk some of the shops here into discounts. But then if you don't like what you'd find here then bringing it from the UK is an option.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi ~ welcometo the forum. I've mentioned it before, but we travelled across in May to check out a variety of furniture suppliers. We were particularly impressed by Steptoes in Paphos as they offered value for money furniture packages, including white goods, tailored for the size of the property. There's also Venus who again were very obliging to our enquiires. Suggest you check out their websites. Regards, Chris


----------

